# Northern IL, Male GSD, 20 months, purebread, neutered



## turner7205 (Oct 22, 2014)

About two months ago I rescued a 20month old GSD. I had a GSD when I was a child, and I think this dog in my mind replaced that one. I thought I would be prepared for his energy level, but I am not. We have decided as a family that we are not the family he should end up with. The sole reason for giving him up is because of how much attention he needs. I work nights as well does my fiance. I just don't have the energy or the drive to keep up and give him what he needs. He is very healthy, up to date on all his shots. He is neutered. He does not show negative aggression, but does have some territorial aggression when people come to close to the house. It is more fear based, but it can be fixed. I do not suggest he be around young fast moving children at first. He needs at least an hour a day of good exercise. He walks great on a lead, does great riding in cars, and is pretty good about being in his kennel. He is house broken, but has marked a few areas in the beginning. He has never torn up anything, but will carry shoes around if you aren't paying attention to him. He knows basic commands, but would do better with continued training. It took a bit for him and my other dog to get along, but now they play all the time together. A proper introduction to your new home and pets would be key to his first few weeks being there. I have him on Blue Buffalo dry and wet food which he loves. He will come with his XL kennel and a thick rubber stall mat I cut to size for the kennel. Any food I have left will go with him. If you do not wish to feed him blue buffalo. I will buy you another bag of it so that you can mix it until you get him over to the new food. As you can tell, this is all about him finding the right home. I truly don't want money, but I feel like I have to ask so that the wrong people don't show interest. If you can prove/show you can give him the home I want for him, he is all yours for $100. Money will be donated to a rescue. It makes me sick to think about him going somewhere that the owner doesn't understand his needs. If you are anyone you know are interested, please let me know. I would like to know what he will be used for, what type of home he will live in (lots of land etc), and how you plan to manage his high energy, experience with this breed etc. This is so that I can choose the right home for him.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Is this the dog who bit the senior dog and the child?

Have you contacted the rescue where you got him?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/aggression-good-bad-ugly/498377-visitor-aggression.html


----------



## turner7205 (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes, I contacted the shelter/rescue and they are full. I think she honestly doesn't care as she stopped responding to me. She claimed to have contacted other shelters in the area as well. I did put in the post that he should not be around children, and I have no problem you linking that post. I want full disclosure with him. I am hoping there is someone who will fit his needs.

ETA...If anyone knows of any rescues or organizations that will accept him in the Northern IL area, I would be grateful.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Where in northern Illinois?


----------



## turner7205 (Oct 22, 2014)

martemchik said:


> Where in northern Illinois?


Rockford...I can travel a little bit though if it means finding him the right home.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I have no idea who the rescue is, but keep in mind there's no magic wand to wave to create a foster spot the instant one is needed. She may not have space to take him instantly, but she may be willing prioritize him to take back as soon as there's an adoption freeing up a foster home -- but only if that foster doesn't have kids. If you insist that he must go "right now," that may force them to pay for boarding; working with them on timing is going to make things go a lot more smoothly for the dog.

Please understand that any good rescue, once they know there's been a bite, will have to think long and hard about whether this dog can be safely put back into the community. That is likely to involve significant time and expense to evaluate him, but not all biters are "minor" issues that are easily fixed. They may have to make a hard decision. Once they take him back, you'll be cut out of that decision process. Are you prepared to let that decision-making process run its course, whereever it leads?


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

I live in Chicago, not terribly far from Rockford, but not a quick drive either. Can you PM me the rescue you adopted from? Also, there are a lot of all-breed and breed-specific rescues in the Chicago metro area, have you contacted any others? I have worked with a lot of all-breed rescues in the Chicago metro area and would be happy to help you network. But, I need to know more about the dog and that is probably best communicated in a conversation and follow-up evaluation. PM me if you think that would be helpful.


----------



## turner7205 (Oct 22, 2014)

Magwart said:


> I have no idea who the rescue is, but keep in mind there's no magic wand to wave to create a foster spot the instant one is needed. She may not have space to take him instantly, but she may be willing prioritize him to take back as soon as there's an adoption freeing up a foster home -- but only if that foster doesn't have kids. If you insist that he must go "right now," that may force them to pay for boarding; working with them on timing is going to make things go a lot more smoothly for the dog.
> 
> Please understand that any good rescue, once they know there's been a bite, will have to think long and hard about whether this dog can be safely put back into the community. That is likely to involve significant time and expense to evaluate him, but not all biters are "minor" issues that are easily fixed. They may have to make a hard decision. Once they take him back, you'll be cut out of that decision process. Are you prepared to let that decision-making process run its course, whereever it leads?


I offered to foster him and pay for all expenses that would go along with finding him a new home, but she quit responding. She did know about the nipping or bite and our conversations continued way past that. I wish I could find a farmer who lives in the country and he could just have all the running space he needs. Beyond these social media boards, I don't know what else to do 

Lifeofriley, I sent you a PM.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

turner7205 said:


> Yes, I contacted the shelter/rescue and they are full. I think she honestly doesn't care as she stopped responding to me. She claimed to have contacted other shelters in the area as well. I did put in the post that he should not be around children, and I have no problem you linking that post. I want full disclosure with him. I am hoping there is someone who will fit his needs.
> 
> ETA...If anyone knows of any rescues or organizations that will accept him in the Northern IL area, I would be grateful.


Sent you a PM on a rescue organization.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Let's be clear on this and I don't care who agrees or disagrees. This dog is "nipping" at kids and labeling that as aggression or a bite could be a death sentence for this dog. I know because my male was brought to the shelter for the same reason, yet I have never seen him even attempt to do in my home. It's hard to get a read on this dog without seeing him, that I can say for sure. How do you think this dog would do in a multiple dog home? A home where he would get obedience training, lots of exercise and taught by other dogs and a human how to act? This dog needs to be evaluated by someone that knows the breed.


----------



## turner7205 (Oct 22, 2014)

llombardo said:


> Let's be clear on this and I don't care who agrees or disagrees. This dog is "nipping" at kids and labeling that as aggression or a bite could be a death sentence for this dog. I know because my male was brought to the shelter for the same reason, yet I have never seen him even attempt to do in my home. It's hard to get a read on this dog without seeing him, that I can say for sure. How do you think this dog would do in a multiple dog home? A home where he would get obedience training, lots of exercise and taught by other dogs and a human how to act? This dog needs to be evaluated by someone that knows the breed.


That is the home I want to find him, but despite my efforts thus far I have not. Everywhere I have posted, I have said he should not be around kids. I am sure if I lied I could get him placed easier, but I would be setting him up to fail and that is not something I am prepared to do. I am following up on the PMs I have gotten about rescue organizations. Beyond that, I have no idea how else to get his availability out there. I don't know what else to do. ****, I would give him to a search and rescue type of place if I could find one and he qualified. He loves to find stuff.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

turner7205 said:


> That is the home I want to find him, but despite my efforts thus far I have not. Everywhere I have posted, I have said he should not be around kids. I am sure if I lied I could get him placed easier, but I would be setting him up to fail and that is not something I am prepared to do. I am following up on the PMs I have gotten about rescue organizations. Beyond that, I have no idea how else to get his availability out there. I don't know what else to do. ****, I would give him to a search and rescue type of place if I could find one and he qualified. He loves to find stuff.


I'm definitely not saying to lie about it. It's much easier to say it then write it. Writing it versus explaining it can make a difference. But first you have to be able to talk to someone about it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why is it that people think the perfect home for a dog that bites is on a farm where the dog will "have lots of room to run"? Do they think farmers enjoy lawsuits?


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

He's not a search and rescue candidate. Dogs can't have any aggression towards humans. Plus he doesn't sound confident with people.

I really think a breed rescue or an all-breed rescue experienced with shepherds is your best bet. He might end up being a project dog. That's okay, it will just take longer to find the right home.


----------



## turner7205 (Oct 22, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Why is it that people think the perfect home for a dog that bites is on a farm where the dog will "have lots of room to run"? Do they think farmers enjoy lawsuits?


Have you ever lived on a farm? I have seen plenty of farm dogs who would not make good family pets, but that is just my experience.


----------



## turner7205 (Oct 22, 2014)

Kaimeju said:


> He's not a search and rescue candidate. Dogs can't have any aggression towards humans. Plus he doesn't sound confident with people.
> 
> I really think a breed rescue or an all-breed rescue experienced with shepherds is your best bet. He might end up being a project dog. That's okay, it will just take longer to find the right home.


Ahhhh, learn something new everyday. I have a few leads I am working on involving shelters. Praying something comes through. I offered to transport a GSD from a shelter to its new home to help out one. I'm hoping some good deeds will get more attention.


----------

